# Server 2008 - Unable to Install Windows Backup Features



## MasterNe0 (Jun 24, 2003)

I am having problems installing Windows backup features on a server 2008 R2 STD server.

When trying to install it, it says that the Windows Server Backup failed with error code 0x80070002 (System cannot find the file specified) when trying to add it.

I am unsure what file it is missing to install it, anyway for me to figure it out.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The backup features are most likely missing from Windows store folder, instead, install it via the Windows 2008 R2 disc (drive d as follows:
dsim.exe /online /enable-feature /featurename:WindowsBackup /source:d:\Windows\winsxs


----------

